# cam sensor on a 16v



## heyfu (Mar 27, 2006)

[URL="[/URL]anyone set up or use the audi ann cam gear and cam sensor ? im using ms3 and want to go full sequential on my 9a 16v


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

That should work just fine. 1 question though, 1 window or 4 (2 narrow and 2 wide) on the trigger wheel? Both will work but require different settings in MS.


----------



## 134hpvw (Sep 6, 2013)

great idea? I have seen audi v motors with camshaft sensors on the back; were the 9a distributor sits. I was actually thinking of using that set-up but questions were raised if there was enough space between the cam and the mounting surface of the back of the distributor to accommodate the pickup and hall sender.

this is a better idea. this is on a audi 20v turbo AAn code?


----------



## heyfu (Mar 27, 2006)

Prof315 said:


> That should work just fine. 1 question though, 1 window or 4 (2 narrow and 2 wide) on the trigger wheel? Both will work but require different settings in MS.


haven't found a lot of info on this' i ordered the cam gear and sensor so when i get here ill know more


----------



## heyfu (Mar 27, 2006)

134hpvw said:


> great idea? I have seen audi v motors with camshaft sensors on the back; were the 9a distributor sits. I was actually thinking of using that set-up but questions were raised if there was enough space between the cam and the mounting surface of the back of the distributor to accommodate the pickup and hall sender.
> 
> this is a better idea. this is on a audi 20v turbo AAn code?


yes aan engine 92 to 94 has this set up from what little info i found' i started to make a vr sensor mount at the cam cap on the exhaust cam to' 
'


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

i guess im on the right track lmk what you find out. i was about to order all that stuff yesterday. was hard to do without knowing if it would work.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

Any luck with these parts yet. Im about to order them my self in a few weeks when my motors back from machine shop

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## heyfu (Mar 27, 2006)

ewillard said:


> Any luck with these parts yet. Im about to order them my self in a few weeks when my motors back from machine shop
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


have the hall sensor' the cam gear is out of stock should have it in 2 weeks' after that all i need to do is make a mount for the hall sensor


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

Have you seen this option?

http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_154_52&products_id=1227


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

frechem said:


> Have you seen this option?
> 
> http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_154_52&products_id=1227


I was looking into this and even called USRT about it and they have no idea where it even would go its made by some other company they are teamed up with and there is no info on it


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

ewillard said:


> I was looking into this and even called USRT about it and they have no idea where it even would go its made by some other company they are teamed up with and there is no info on it


Jarod at SCCH makes them. They go on the dizzy side of the exhaust cam. It's a pretty slick setup.

Here is his contact info:

Jarod Legsdin/Owner SCCH
19 Fire Rd. 13. Strafford NH, 03884

Phone-(818)415-8830
http://scch-heads.com


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

I want to see pictures of it installed .I dont see anywhere on the dizzy end of the cams it could be mounted. 

I talked to Jarrod. Great guy and the way it works is the cam needs drilled. The setup uses basic magnetic pickup. The alum ring with piece of steel inside and it will fit behind a dizzy block off. Im send him an email tomorrow and going to get the ball rolling to use this setup. Its clean and keeps me from running wires to the far Side of the motor.
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## heyfu (Mar 27, 2006)

this looks to be a nice set up http://www.clubgti.com/showthread.php?271681-Home-made-cam-position-Sensor-for-ABF


----------



## CrankDaBewstmun (Jul 24, 2008)

Take an 8V ABA dizzy and use the 1 window sensor ring in a 16V distributor. OEM 16V has a 4 window which doesn't correspond with MS3X. Use a press and a socket to get the rings on and off. Watch the alignment of the splines and you should be good. Be sure to line up the leading and trailing edge of the sensor in accordance with TDC cyl 1. I did this on my 16VT Scirocco with MS3X and full sequential. Smoothest running setup I have built. Finish it off with a dizzy cap from 034 and you're set for less than ~$150 in all. Let's face it, most of us have a couple dizzys laying around. Why not use em!

http://store.034motorsport.com/distributor-block-off-cap-20989.html

I can take pics and or help with MS3X settings as well.


----------



## CrankDaBewstmun (Jul 24, 2008)

I take it back, you can do it for just the cost of the 034 dizzy cap if you have old dizzys already. So 85 bucks, not shabby.


----------



## Enter the chicken (Dec 11, 2011)

^^^
This is how I am doing it. Pretty slick. What coils did you use?


----------



## SirSpectre (Mar 20, 2011)

Same as above. 16v dizzy works great. Don't even need to swap rings if you are careful. Just cut the 3 extra teeth off with a dremel. Be careful  Worked great.


----------



## CrankDaBewstmun (Jul 24, 2008)

Sorry not on here as much as i'd like. I ended up going with these coils: 

http://www.diyautotune.com/catalog/ign1a-race-coil-p-394.html

So far 2000 miles on the setup, 2 summers of occasional use. No problems and they run super cool as each has it's own heatsink for the ignitor. Slick looking and you can make a threaded rod holding bracket for the 4.


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

A beer can is the correct I'd to cover the distributor, just stick it in the freezer to get the bottom to pop out, with the distributor at tdc, mark the vain 180 degrees across from the hall sensor AND cut the rest off.
Free and looks descent.


----------

